# Crosby beach



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

We want to visit Crosby to look at the statues on the beach. Is there a campsite near to Crosby where we can stay?
Thanks in advance 
Crimpleken


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

This is possibly the nearest

http://www.formbypointcaravanpark.co.uk


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Also, if you have time, see if you can spot the red squirrels on the Formby Red Squirrel walk which is about a mile and a half away.

You can easily spend a day in Liverpool looking at the sites and shopping. Easy train ride from Formby.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*crosby beach*

hi,

fantastic place to watch the sun go down. you can overnight next to the lifegaurd station, there is usally a couple of vans, and never had any problems.

mags


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We went last year - time your visit for the tide going out - it reveals the figures one by one in less than an hour, and you can walk out onto the sand and see at least 20 of them. Very surreal, but well worth it.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Their are loads of spaces on the car park. Go to the carpark by the lifeguard station and enough room to park 100 cars. Loads of room for motorhomes and I have never seen any parking restrictions.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...0x487b245bc6c549e9:0x5e9634a70cfac03f!6m1!1e1


----------

